# Paint Challenge



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey i been Wanting To Do This For A While And now is The Time Im Challenging All You Guys At A Paint Off U Take A brand New Kit no mods nothing and u paint the best u can i am talkin about patterns flakes murals pinstriping the whole nine my kit will be in the mail on monday i'll be using a 6Deuce Rag!!!!!!!! Any Takers??????? 






WAT IT DEWWWW


just the body hood trunk and under carrige needs to be painted no chrome or nothing the kit should appear new only painted at the end of the challenge :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok i'm in.... not up at your level yet but i'll try.... gonna go look for a fresh kit....

what kind of time frame we lookin at?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

AND THIS IS A LEGIT CHALLENGE WINNER GETS THE LOSERS CAR!!!!! Im Down To Paint Against More Than 1 Person :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 27 2007, 06:24 PM~8409349
> *ok i'm in.... not up at your level yet but i'll try.... gonna go look for a fresh kit....
> 
> what kind of time frame we lookin at?
> *



i wanna gather a few more painters then i will figure the time date 


Gotta Make it fun :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 27 2007, 03:24 PM~8409352
> *AND THIS IS A LEGIT CHALLENGE WINNER GETS THE LOSERS CAR!!!!! Im Down To Paint Against More Than 1 Person :biggrin:
> *


i'll compete for fun or prizes but i dunno bout givin away my car!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 27 2007, 06:28 PM~8409376
> *i'll compete for fun or prizes but i dunno bout givin away my car!!!  :biggrin:
> *




THIS IS THE REAL DEAL NO BULLSHIT!!! :biggrin:


Lets See Whos Down And Who Isnt I have A brand New 62 rag kit coming to get put on the line!!!




CALLING OUT ALL BIG DOGGS TOO WHERE U AT???????


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'll get better pics of the monte later..... but yea... the work u been puttin in made me decide to try for myself.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

i'll be a judge...lol....not that good of a painter yet...lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

the impala and the monte dont looks bad the only thing on the impala u should have used finer tape 

paint supply stores sell the green 1/16th tape thats what i use then i use 1/8th blue plastic tape for the fat patterns



heres a few names i would like to go up against




BIGGS

MARINATE

MINIDREAMS

TATMAN

STILLDOWN

ARMANDO FLORES

AND SIC!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

this the tape i'm using....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 27 2007, 06:52 PM~8409552
> *the impala and the monte dont looks bad the only thing on the impala u should have used finer tape
> 
> paint supply stores sell the green 1/16th tape thats what i use then i use 1/8th blue plastic tape for the fat patterns
> ...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2007, 07:14 PM~8409704



i dont think so homie this contest is for painting so no DECALS!!! :0





u still got my addy right????? :biggrin:










:roflmao: im just clowning bro but yah i just said those few names would be the ones i would like to go up against its all good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats why i don't wanna enter like that.... most those guys on the list u gave would teach me a thing or too....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 27 2007, 07:18 PM~8409731
> *thats why i don't wanna enter like that.... most those guys on the list u gave would teach me a thing or too....
> *



A few of them taught me a few things too now its time to take on the teachers :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 27 2007, 08:52 PM~8409552
> *the impala and the monte dont looks bad the only thing on the impala u should have used finer tape
> 
> paint supply stores sell the green 1/16th tape thats what i use then i use 1/8th blue plastic tape for the fat patterns
> ...




I'm with you ! Now when you say body hood , trunk chassie ! Are these to be curbside built kits or the hood and trunk can open but were just doing a PAINT OFF ONLY ! No Built kit ????


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Jul 27 2007, 07:17 PM~8409728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ONLY USE DECALS WHEN IM TIRED OF PUTTING MURAL'S ON MY CAR'S.  NOT REALLY INTO PATTERNS BUT YOU HAVE YET TO SEE WHAT I CAN DO WITH THEM.

IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE. IF IT'S STILL GOING DOWN IN A FEW MONTH'S I'LL GET AT YA.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

promo good to enter?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 27 2007, 07:19 PM~8409740
> *A few of them taught me a few things too now its time to take on the teachers :biggrin:
> *


LET ME TAKE OUT YAYO FIRST THEN U WILL FOLLOW.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2007, 07:23 PM~8409767
> *I'm  with  you    !  Now  when  you  say    body  hood    , trunk    chassie    !  Are  these    to  be  curbside  built  kits    or    the  hood  and  trunk  can  open    but  were  just  doing a  PAINT  OFF  ONLY  !    No  Built    kit  ????
> *



it could have opend hood or trunk but is not going to be juged by mods or anything only paint and yes just paint it then the loser sends the winner the painted kit so the winner can build it :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2007, 04:29 PM~8409797
> *BUT U WERNT TAUGHT EVERYTHING REMEMBER THERE IS ALWAY MORE TO LEARN.  WE TEACH BUT NEVER ALL WE KNOW.   WE GOT TO LEAVE SOME FOR DAY'S LIKE THIS WHEN THE STUDENT THINK'S IT'S TIME TO TAKE ON THE MASTER'S.......IF IT'S JUST PAINTING A BODY IM DOWN.  BUT IT HAS TO BE A HARD TOP. I LIKE MORE CANVAS FOR WHEN I DO MY MASTERPEICE. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2007, 07:29 PM~8409797
> *BUT U WERNT TAUGHT EVERYTHING REMEMBER THERE IS ALWAY MORE TO LEARN.  WE TEACH BUT NEVER ALL WE KNOW.   WE GOT TO LEAVE SOME FOR DAY'S LIKE THIS WHEN THE STUDENT THINK'S IT'S TIME TO TAKE ON THE MASTER'S.......IF IT'S JUST PAINTING A BODY IM DOWN.  BUT IT HAS TO BE A HARD TOP. I LIKE MORE CANVAS FOR WHEN I DO MY MASTERPEICE. :biggrin:
> *




tape shades, murals, fades, patterns, marble pinstriping, multis, fan fade, wave fade, leafing, flake, 


i think i got pretty much all of it down but we'll see i wanna just test my skills :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 27 2007, 07:33 PM~8409820
> *tape shades, murals, fades, patterns, marble pinstriping, multis, fan fade, wave fade, leafing, flake,
> i think i got pretty much all of it down but we'll see i wanna just test my skills :biggrin:
> *


IM GLAD TO SEE OUR LIL BOY ALL GROWN UP... NOW IT TIME TO MOVE YOUR ASS OUT OF MY HOUSE. AND DON'T COME BACK TILL U LEARN TO RESPECT US.

















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

RESPECT IS IN THE PAINT JOBS LET YOUR RIDE DO THE TALKING!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

So its just me and mini right now??????


we need at least 1 or 2 more painters to make it interesting :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 27 2007, 07:37 PM~8409851
> *RESPECT IS IN THE PAINT JOBS LET YOUR RIDE DO THE TALKING!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I DO EVERY YEAR. I AINT GOT ANYTHING TO PROVE LIL HOMIE. WE ALL FAMILY.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

No Doubt Bigg dawg Just Trying To Get U All heated Up SO u would Enter LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 27 2007, 07:52 PM~8409971
> *No Doubt Bigg dawg Just Trying To Get U All heated Up SO u would Enter LOL  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW IM JUST FUCKING WITH YA.. YOU ARE GOOD IN MY BOOK'S


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2007, 09:51 PM~8409958
> *1 LUV M.C.B.A. BROTHERS ! *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I ONLY KEEP THE PLAQUES THE TROPHIE'S TAKE UP TOO MUCH FUCKEN SPACE. I HATE THEM DAM THING'S. :angry: NOW IF YOU GAVE AWAY ALL THEM TROPHIE'S HOW MUCH MORE MODEL SPACE WOULD U HAVE.  ENOUGH ROOM TO PARK YOUR CAR IN RIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

At the end i can give a call and Pm a few respected painters in the game that have layitlow ( Danny D, Dealba's, Coast One, And Leo of Street Life, Ect. ) to judge the cars then there can be a poll for peoples choice then they can all be added up :biggrin: 


Just An Idea!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2007, 09:59 PM~8410005
> *I ONLY KEEP THE PLAQUES THE TROPHIE'S TAKE UP TOO MUCH FUCKEN SPACE. I HATE THEM DAM THING'S. :angry:  NOW IF YOU GAVE AWAY ALL THEM TROPHIE'S HOW MUCH MORE MODEL SPACE WOULD U HAVE.  ENOUGH ROOM TO PARK YOUR CAR IN RIGHT. :biggrin:
> *


LOL! They are already moved and out of the modeling room ! But The plaques i screw to the wall ! LOL! 





But just to bright up topic ! 


YOU READY ZACK!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 27 2007, 08:06 PM~8410048
> *At the end i can give a call and Pm a few respected painters in the game that have layitlow ( Danny D, Dealba's, Coast One, And Leo of Street Life, Ect. ) to judge the cars then there can be a poll for peoples choice then they can all be added up :biggrin:
> Just An Idea!!!! :cheesy:
> *


WELL DANNY D WAS ONE OF MY TEACHER'S ALONG WITH JOE FROM JOE'S CUSTOM WERK'S.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy: Im Ready :biggrin:


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i am in forshure


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2007, 08:12 PM~8410080
> *WELL DANNY D WAS ONE OF MY TEACHER'S  ALONG WITH JOE FROM JOE'S CUSTOM WERK'S.
> *



been talkin to him about an internship down at his shop but i have to put out more work thats y i been striping so much


but also i learned alot from buggz :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

and plus i got a few kits to


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

this should be interesting....


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

just somthin i did today but i am going to enter a 55 wagon


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Just To State The Fact Again That losers Will Give Up There Rides Finished or not!!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

o hell no


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 27 2007, 08:14 PM~8410099
> *been talkin to him about an internship down at his shop but i have to put out more work thats y i been striping so much
> but also i learned alot from buggz :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I NEW BUGGS WHEN HE WAS JUST AN INSECT..HE'S ONE OF THE GOOD ONE'S THAT R STILL AROUND.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2007, 08:19 PM~8410141
> *YEAH I NEW BUGGS WHEN HE WAS JUST AN INSECT..HE'S ONE OF THE GOOD ONE'S THAT R STILL AROUND.
> *



shit he knew me back when i was about 5 years old as i grew up at car shows i would always help him set up his booths and i'd stay at the shop he used to work at ( Dezired Auto ) and i would just watch him paint all day LOL then i helped him paint my uncals frame on his impala about a year or so ago but i olny got to do the masking :uh: LOL


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 27 2007, 08:18 PM~8410137
> *o hell no
> *



IF U SCARED GO TO CHURCH!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 27 2007, 08:21 PM~8410156
> *shit he knew me back when i was about 5 years old as i grew up at car shows i would always help him set up his booths at carshows and i'd stay at the shop he used to work at ( Dezired Auto ) and i would just watch him paint all day LOL then i helped him paint my uncals frame on his impala about a year or so ago but i olny got to do the masking :uh: LOL
> *


IM TALKING AROUND 1980 . :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i WOULD BE SO DOWN...... if i had an extra model to lose LOL

all my models planned for :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2007, 08:22 PM~8410169
> *IM TALKING AROUND 1980 . :biggrin:
> *



thats before my time LOL im talkin about 90's


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 27 2007, 08:24 PM~8410181
> *thats before my time LOL im talkin about 90's
> *



90''s all the way!!!! uffin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn i dont know if i am in or not :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 27 2007, 05:52 PM~8409552
> *the impala and the monte dont looks bad the only thing on the impala u should have used finer tape
> 
> paint supply stores sell the green 1/16th tape thats what i use then i use 1/8th blue plastic tape for the fat patterns
> ...


EXTRA THIN LINES ANYONE?


----------



## reno (Jul 28, 2007)

how do i upload my models up here. i want some of this to. i got a lil something to bring to the table.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

gtoo www.photobucket.com and upload your pics, and then copy the IMG code, and paste it here....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 27 2007, 08:27 PM~8410213
> *EXTRA THIN LINES ANYONE?
> *



only if u sell me a roll of that fine line tape!!! LOL of course u can primo


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

JUST SENT THE LAST OF MY EXTRA TO PANCHO.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

It's All Good :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

awwwww shit.. are u really ready...

whats the deadline..

i have no money to order a car, but when i get some extra cash ill go to wally world and buy one..
im defently down for this one!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2007, 09:51 PM~8410787
> *awwwww shit.. are u really ready...
> 
> whats the deadline..
> ...



i'll give it a few more days cause i know theres a few bad ass painters that havnt seen this yet then after those few days i'll give everyone a week or 2 to get there kit and shit together :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 27 2007, 10:02 PM~8410853
> *i'll give it a few more days cause i know theres a few bad ass painters that havnt seen this yet then after those few days i'll give everyone a week or 2 to get there kit and shit together :biggrin:
> *


thats cool..
but shit im painting a truck right now.. i dont have any or my material and tools close by.. so it might take me a lil longer.. ill go ahead and start asap.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Im Gonna Paint A 64 Hardtop Instead And The name Of It is 


HATE IN YOUR EYEZ


:0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

SO TO CLARIFY FOR EVERYONE, IF 10 PEOPLE ENTER (NOT INCLUDING URSELF) .. AND THE 1 WHO WINS, WINS THE 10 CARS :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 28 2007, 01:31 AM~8411351
> *SO TO CLARIFY FOR EVERYONE, IF 10 PEOPLE ENTER (NOT INCLUDING URSELF) .. AND THE 1 WHO WINS, WINS THE 10 CARS :0
> *



YUP ! Its Called ALL OR NOTHING ! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 28 2007, 02:31 AM~8411354
> *YUP !    Its  Called      ALL  OR  NOTHING  !  :biggrin:
> *


I THINK THE MORE THAT ENTERS, THE HARDER PPL ARE GONAN TRY WHICH WILL MAKE IT HARDER TO JUDGE.. ILL BE A JUDGE.. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 27 2007, 11:34 PM~8411366
> *I THINK THE MORE THAT ENTERS, THE HARDER PPL ARE GONAN TRY WHICH WILL MAKE IT HARDER TO JUDGE.. ILL BE A JUDGE..  :biggrin:
> *



thats the point of the whole thing were gonna see alot of hidden talent because nobody i mean nobody wants to just lose there car LOL!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 27 2007, 11:34 PM~8411366
> *I THINK THE MORE THAT ENTERS, THE HARDER PPL ARE GONAN TRY WHICH WILL MAKE IT HARDER TO JUDGE.. ILL BE A JUDGE..  :biggrin:
> *


true..
im down to paint.. show yall boys what i got.. this is gunna be fun... i got some tricks up my sleeve, and a brand new exacto knife ready..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 28 2007, 01:34 AM~8411366
> *I THINK THE MORE THAT ENTERS, THE HARDER PPL ARE GONAN TRY WHICH WILL MAKE IT HARDER TO JUDGE.. ILL BE A JUDGE..  :biggrin:
> *




How can you judge when your not a painter ! All you'll see is what you like ! You never catch the artwork in it ! ! Unless your paint Tyler you wont really see whats been done ! All you'll notice is the colors !  

Here a project i have going and its just in the base stages ! 










I got lots to due still yet !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

AAAAAAWWWWWWWW Shit, its on like donkey kong!! :0 :0 I gotta see this.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

oh and Zack.........

send that regal and that 59, then you can post up your paint awards. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 28 2007, 01:45 AM~8411413
> *oh and Zack.........
> 
> send that regal and that 59,  then you can post up your paint awards.   :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: What Did he show them before they were built ? Last i seen they were lookin good !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2007, 10:41 PM~8411397
> *How  can you  judge      when    your  not  a  painter !     All  you'll  see  is  what  you  like  !  You  never    catch  the    artwork  in  it !  !  Unless  your  paint  Tyler    you  wont  really  see  whats  been  done  !  All  you'll  notice  is    the  colors  !
> 
> *


THAN I'LL BE A JUDGE


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 27 2007, 11:45 PM~8411413
> *oh and Zack.........
> 
> send that regal and that 59,  then you can post up your paint awards.  :biggrin:
> *



as soon as i add the final touch ups they been on the back burner DAMN A.D.D. :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 28 2007, 01:47 AM~8411425
> *THIN LINE[/u] in here some where , LOL !*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jul 27 2007, 11:47 PM~8411423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I feel ya homie. I'm burnt out on top of that. LOL.


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> How can you judge when your not a painter ! All you'll see is what you like ! You never catch the artwork in it ! ! Unless your paint Tyler you wont really see whats been done ! All you'll notice is the colors !
> 
> Here a project i have going and its just in the base stages !
> 
> ...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 27 2007, 11:58 PM~8411484
> *no,  soon as he sends them they are getting built and showed.  :cheesy:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:    I feel ya homie.    I'm burnt out on top of that. LOL.
> *



:0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: BiggC




DONT WORRIE YOURS IS GETTING FOIL'D!!!!! LOL


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 28 2007, 02:28 AM~8411647
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: BiggC
> 
> ...


It's kool little Homie, I told ya to take your time.  


This is gonna be a good one to watch, damn I wish I could paint. lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Give It A week Bigg C and It SHould Be Ready TO Go Home



and heres a few more of the 59


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 28 2007, 02:49 AM~8411740
> *Give It A week Bigg C and It SHould Be Ready TO Go Home*


  Thanks again Bro!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 28 2007, 02:41 AM~8411397
> *How  can you  judge      when    your  not  a  painter !    All  you'll  see  is  what  you  like  !  You  never    catch  the    artwork  in  it !  !  Unless  your  paint  Tyler    you  wont  really  see  whats  been  done  !  All  you'll  notice  is    the  colors  !
> 
> Here  a  project    i  have  going    and  its    just  in the  base  stages !
> ...


that has ntohin to do with judging, i can judge by categories.. paint, detail, straihgt lines, etc.. whatever the cateories would be, i got a very fine eye, i can catch alot.. u should know that ive caught some on ur shit and asked what it was or what was wrong


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 27 2007, 07:52 PM~8409552
> *the impala and the monte dont looks bad the only thing on the impala u should have used finer tape
> 
> paint supply stores sell the green 1/16th tape thats what i use then i use 1/8th blue plastic tape for the fat patterns
> ...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

hmmmmmm, should a rookie attempt to join? :biggrin:

i can just go buy one of the cheap kits at walmart, butwaht am i saying, ILL WIN!!!!! (not...)

LOL

IM IN!!!!

just gotta find what kit..... :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 28 2007, 12:49 AM~8411740
> *Give It A week Bigg C and It SHould Be Ready TO Go Home
> *



WTF a week? Thought your paint jobs took like 9 months? :biggrin: :biggrin: JK bro.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 28 2007, 09:45 AM~8413173
> *WTF a week?  Thought your paint jobs took like 9 months?    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  JK bro.
> *



im trying to finish everything on my work bench for this challenge


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 27 2007, 06:52 PM~8409552
> *the impala and the monte dont looks bad the only thing on the impala u should have used finer tape
> 
> paint supply stores sell the green 1/16th tape thats what i use then i use 1/8th blue plastic tape for the fat patterns
> ...


What's up dogg I'ts cool you callin me out. Seeing that I dont think I paint that good! But I'm gonna pass for now I got too much going on. But maybe another time! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 28 2007, 06:55 AM~8412447
> *I'LL TAKE THAT OFFER...........WHAT DO YOU WANT TO DO
> *



:0 


Sawwwwweeet!!!


Im Doing A 64 Hardtop Should Be in around thursdayish since its getting mailed out monday


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 28 2007, 02:57 PM~8414255
> *:0
> Sawwwwweeet!!!
> Im Doing A 64 Hardtop Should Be in around thursdayish since its getting mailed out monday
> *


            


WHO GAVE IT TOO YOU?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 28 2007, 01:58 PM~8414260
> *
> 
> WHO GAVE IT TOO YOU?
> *



from lowrider models as a part of our deal for that 64 i painted with the graphics on the roof


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 28 2007, 03:02 PM~8414269
> *from lowrider models as a part of our deal for that 64 i painted with the graphics on the roof
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 27 2007, 08:52 PM~8409552
> *the impala and the monte dont looks bad the only thing on the impala u should have used finer tape
> 
> paint supply stores sell the green 1/16th tape thats what i use then i use 1/8th blue plastic tape for the fat patterns
> ...



damn i made the list :biggrin: i cant bitch out now lol 
im in - not much hope 2 win against this line up but wtf why not :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 damn am i trippin or is that looking like a non ss :0 :thumbsup:
insane paint work 2 mini :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

MCBA :biggrin:


























it sucks -- i live in an apartment now - no garage - and i tossed all my paint so i have to go stock up  but im down anyway


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just came across some extra cash.. im a go tommrow and buy me a kit.. ass soon as i finish this truck im painting, ill start mines..
lets just say it will be candy, and sum sic713 style patterns..


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

HOW DO GET IN ON IT


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

So lets see here here is all the painters we have so far



SO NO STARTING UNTIL AUGUST 5TH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 28 2007, 09:15 PM~8416425
> *HOW DO GET IN ON IT
> *



buy a kit and write on a card with your name next to it then put the date and paint challenge and post a pic of that before August 5th


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

picking up a kit tomorrow...post it up tom. Im in..


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

RULES



The PAINT Off Starts On August 5th And Ends September 5th


So hurry and get those kits posted!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ill look through my stash tommorow, then ill get a pic...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 28 2007, 08:22 PM~8416489
> *So lets see here here is all the painters we have so far
> 
> WELL I GUESS I'M A JUDGE..... :biggrin:*


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 28 2007, 11:13 PM~8417186
> *WILL I GUESS I'M A JUDGE..... :biggrin:
> *



oh u wanted in????? i wasnt sure if u were gonna paint or judge thats why i didnt put your name LOL!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

IT'S KOOL I'LL JUDGE


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I am thinking of entering......are Gel Pens allowed? I have never done patterns or pens, so it would all be new to me.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

yeah gel pens are alowed

and im expecting alotta talent to come out of this and nothings better that seeing alot of new cars with graphics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 28 2007, 10:22 PM~8416489
> *So lets see here here is all the painters we have so far
> 
> 
> ...





this is gonna be a great topic to follow


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I would love to enter, but i'll be on vacation for most of that time. I'll check you all out when i get back though!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

i am in shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gel pens :thumbsdown:
hand stripes here...
hope yall ready.. im a bring the heat..
im picking up a kit tommorrow if i get free time..

im a lil busy taping up this damn truck..


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2007, 10:43 PM~8423142
> *gel pens :thumbsdown:
> hand stripes here...
> hope yall ready.. im a bring the heat..
> ...



ima use a mix of gel pens and hand striping!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gangsta. this will be fun.. 
so whos the judge.. everybody in the model section?? or what


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2007, 10:49 PM~8423170
> *gangsta. this will be fun..
> so whos the judge.. everybody in the model section?? or what
> *



pro painters are gonna be the judges

and also there is gonna be a poll for layitlow for people choice then the judges could tally it up


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

don't care hows judge. I just wanna see this go down!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 29 2007, 10:50 PM~8423174
> *pro painters are gonna be the judges
> 
> and also there is gonna be a poll for layitlow for people choice then the judges could tally it up
> *


sounds good


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres my only car i will paint and not worry about losing LOL

67 coronet :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 29 2007, 11:51 PM~8423181
> *don't care hows judge.    I just wanna see this go down!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


x muthafuckin 2


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 29 2007, 11:19 PM~8423289
> *heres my only car i will paint and not worry about losing LOL
> 
> 67 coronet :biggrin:
> ...



sweet now just take a pic of it with a card saying paint challeng wagonguy and the time and date and your in and theres no way out if you dont finish thats an automatic loss which means nomatter what the car looks like its going to the winner its only fair! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Saving up A couple More Bucks Since What I got Right Now is Going Towards The Airbrush so once i make a few more bucks ima put my order in at coast airbrush.com for my colors :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

airbrush ? ..........damn doesnt anyone use rattle cans anymore :biggrin:


here is my entry anyway :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 30 2007, 09:39 AM~8424983
> *airbrush ? ..........damn doesnt anyone use rattle cans anymore :biggrin:
> here is my entry anyway :cheesy:
> 
> ...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 30 2007, 02:58 AM~8423948
> *sweet now just take a pic of it with a card saying paint challeng wagonguy and the time and date and your in and theres no way out if you dont finish thats an automatic loss which means nomatter what the car looks like its going to the winner its only fair! :biggrin:
> *



ill do that later on today :biggrin:

(i need to stock up on masking tape and stuff like that LOL)


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

here we go, i never thought a mopar would look so good as a lowlow.. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I Will get a car posted up Later today Heading home from work then to bed ! Later !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 31 2007, 03:27 AM~8434055
> *I    Will  get  a  car  posted  up    Later  today  Heading    home  from  work  then to  bed !    Later  !
> *


u got couch tonight pal :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 31 2007, 02:29 AM~8434061
> *u got couch tonight pal  :biggrin:
> *


been there for over year bro!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 31 2007, 03:30 AM~8434069
> *been  there  for  over  year  bro!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

This goes out to zfelix78caddy! Just thought you would like to see my 57 chevy, I call it your.......CHALLENGE BREAKER!
























BEFORE YOU CHALLENGE ANYONE! THINK IT OVER MORE! Lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

highlander.. jump on into the challenge, im sure zach would put up a fight


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn, BADASS 57!!! :0 :0


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 31 2007, 01:42 AM~8434109
> *highlander.. jump on into the challenge, im sure zach would put up a fight
> *


Appreciate the invite, but no offense, I dont need a challenge to motivate me!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 31 2007, 03:44 AM~8434116
> *Appreciate the invite, but no offense, I dont need a challenge to motivate me!
> *


its for fun, not to motivate you.. dont be scurred. :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 31 2007, 01:43 AM~8434113
> *damn,    BADASS 57!!!  :0  :0
> *


Thank You!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 31 2007, 01:45 AM~8434121
> *its for fun, not to motivate you.. dont be scurred.  :biggrin:
> *


Aint nothing to be scared about! And you are right, do it for fun!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 31 2007, 03:47 AM~8434127
> *Aint nothing to be scared about! And you are right, do it for fun!
> *


im just trying to make these guys work harder, cuz than it ups their skills and makes them put out better and cleaner rides


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey can you post up some of your old builds from LRB? i used to drool over stuff like the highlander 64 u made.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 31 2007, 02:44 AM~8434116
> *Appreciate the invite, but no offense, I dont need a challenge to motivate me!
> *


 :biggrin: 
Cocky ! HELL NO ! HE'S Got a point ! If your ready to do what you need to to be better just do it ! When it dont work , just try it again And keep tring till you get it ! 

Looks like Dave is comfortible where he's at ! Now for me ! my ladder still has a few levels i want to reach ! 


Thanks for sharing Dave ! I will use your pics and tips to the fullest !


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 31 2007, 01:48 AM~8434134
> *:biggrin:
> Cocky  !    HELL  NO  !    HE'S  Got  a  point !    If  your  ready to    do  what    you  need  to  to be  better    just  do it !  When  it  dont  work  ,  just  try  it  again  And    keep  tring  till  you get  it !
> 
> ...


Thanx Minidreams, Im glad at least one of you gets where im coming from!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64+Jul 31 2007, 03:49 AM~8434139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Is that what you need to , motivate yourself,to up your skillz. When I started models, I didnt have intenet to talk to others, see ideas, get tips, etc.Here you guys have all that and you use it instead to talk shit to each other!
I did it cause I loved it! I dont need to get a trophy,or win a challenge to prove that im good.
You should build better by learning to ask questions and share ideas, that will make you better, than winning an EGO contest!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 31 2007, 01:02 AM~8434179
> *Is that what you need to , motivate yourself,to up your skillz. When I started models, I didnt have intenet to talk to others, see ideas, get tips, etc.Here you guys have all that and you use it instead to talk shit to each other!
> I did it cause I loved it! I dont need to get a trophy,or win a challenge to prove that im good.
> You should build better by learning to ask questions and share ideas, that will make you better, than winning an EGO contest!
> *



well said. 



I built alot more when I didn't have the internets at home. I don't get on much at home, just been busy and don't have time to build like b4. Late at night I'm at work. (like right now) So I can't build.  
Its all fun and games. Its just my daily stress reliever.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: thats 1 bad 57 highlander - love the oldschool flavor :thumbsup:

this is just a friendly contest - in my opinion 
the smack talking is just friends -- talking sht like guys do 
i dont think anyone takes it personal :dunno: most of us are part of the MCBA family/model club 

but anyway does the body have to be completly stock or can i shave the handles, emblems ect ?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 31 2007, 04:09 AM~8434194
> *:thumbsup: thats 1 bad 57 highlander - love the oldschool flavor :thumbsup:
> 
> this is just a friendly contest - in my opinion
> ...


i agree, not really shit talkin, everyone that does t he talkin have been here and do it to eachother all the time.. alot of us dont take it personal, just a way to make the times fly..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 31 2007, 01:09 AM~8434194
> *:thumbsup: thats 1 bad 57 highlander - love the oldschool flavor :thumbsup:
> 
> this is just a friendly contest - in my opinion
> ...




does it say that you can't mod or just don't be judged for the mods? I would think shaving the little things like that would be alright. Dunno?


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2007, 01:48 AM~8434133
> *hey can you post up some of your old builds from LRB? i used to drool over stuff like the highlander 64 u made.....
> *


Thanx for the compliment, I will get some more pics up soon?


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i dunno it said stock body but i dont think shaving the handles & emblems will be a big deal 

i'll see whats posted up 2morrow im out for tonight :


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 30 2007, 10:15 PM~8434212
> *Thanx for the compliment, I will get some more pics up soon?
> *


you totally need your own topic to post your work......


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 31 2007, 02:40 AM~8434106
> *This goes out to zfelix78caddy! Just thought you would like to see my 57 chevy, I call it your.......CHALLENGE BREAKER!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 Thats nice!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 31 2007, 01:16 AM~8434215
> *i dunno it said stock body but i dont think shaving the handles & emblems will be a big deal
> 
> i'll see whats posted up 2morrow im out for tonight  :
> *



i ment like major mods that would take away from the paint job shaved door handels and emblems are alright with me


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Highlander you do badass rides and i totally understand where u are coming when u say u did it without internet ect ect shit i learned alot throug trial and errror also thats why when i see all these new guys on here askin a bazillion of questions i just be all like :uh: LOL! but this challenge isnt to call out people who i think im better than or to get me motivated cause trust me im so motivated i got 10 cars on my workbench right now im trying to finish for people lol i did it for fun because there are alot of painters that do this that dont get the right props that they should so i thought it would be fun to get all the best painters on here and just have them go at it but yeah this is all just a friendly competition and who doesnt like to see cars with graphics


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 21 2007, 04:57 AM~7741242
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I want in. I got skills. Look at that roof. :cheesy: 

















JK, I can't fuck with the bigg dawgs.  :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 31 2007, 02:34 AM~8434259
> *Highlander you do badass rides and i totally understand where u are coming when u say u did it without internet ect ect shit i learned alot throug trial and errror also thats why when i see all these new guys on here askin a bazillion of questions i just be all like :uh: LOL! but this challenge isnt to call out people who i think im better than or to get me motivated cause trust me im so motivated i got 10 cars on my workbench right now im trying to finish for people lol i did it for fun because there are alot of painters that do this that dont get the right props that they should so i thought it would be fun to get all the best painters on here and just have them go at it but yeah this is all just a friendly competition and who doesnt like to see cars with graphics
> *


If you believe that, Why not call it a gallery, and not have a winner where he gets the painters rides???????Since its for FUN!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 31 2007, 02:49 AM~8434284
> *I want in.  I got skills.  Look at that roof.  :cheesy:
> JK,  I can't fuck with the bigg dawgs.      :biggrin:
> *


Beautiful color, and nice paint completes a car, and you got both! Is that persimmon candy?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 31 2007, 01:54 AM~8434292
> *Beautiful color, and nice paint completes a car, and you got both! Is that persimmon candy?
> *



tangerine kandy. I don't remember the whole recipe. I'm thinking dupli-color orange base with walmart HOK tangerine kandy. Something like that. 
Thanks bro, means alot coming from you big guys in the hobby.


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 31 2007, 02:57 AM~8434296
> *tangerine kandy.  I don't remember the whole recipe.  I'm thinking dupli-color orange base with walmart HOK tangerine kandy.  Something like that.
> Thanks bro,  means alot coming from you big guys in the hobby.
> *


No problem bro, I call it as I see it! NIIIICE!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 31 2007, 01:51 AM~8434287
> *If you believe that, Why not call it a gallery, and not have a winner where he gets the painters rides???????Since its for FUN!
> *



we have a gallery we have the pattern fest now i wanna see how far people will go to be the best!! 

i called out a few bigg doggs in this comp not just to think i can beat them but to make the people not known as biggdoggs work harder 



i mean if u take an amature builder and put him against chip foose people will be like that kid aint gonna win but u never know the underdawgs can always bust out some crazy shit nobody has ever seen i wanna see everyone and myself's hidden talent!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

the last car i tried puttin' patterns...






































never finished it cause i ran out of clear...

still need practice...



I'M DOWN TO PUT 'N SUM WORK...

THIS EXECPTABLE ??








ol' trumper body w/ promo style chassis n' blacked out wndows...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

and another thing is nobody is making people want to be apart of this i clearly stated that the loser must give up the cars i couldnt automatically predict there was gonna be over 4 people in this comp and the reason y people are giving up there cars is because i know u havnt been on layitlow along time but there is alot of looky loo's and alot of talking tinas this contest is only for the people that are down to paint and have something to show everyone here on layitlow


and when i put all the bigg doggs names i didnt call them out i said i would like to see these guys in the contest alot of people may have took it as a call out but it was an intive like i said nobody is pushing anyone to paint in this contest its just the more people we have the more beautiful cars we will see :biggrin:


but if its fine with u highlander since u dont want to compete it would be an honor for u to be a judge


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 31 2007, 03:12 AM~8434389
> *the last car i patterns..
> 
> 
> ...




monte looks sick i hope to see it finished one day love the colors u used


and yes that is acceptible just as long as it has all parts to put back together


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 31 2007, 03:15 AM~8434394
> *monte looks sick i hope to see it finished one day love the colors u used
> and yes that is acceptible just as long as it has all parts to put back together
> *


the motor and chassis/supension are used for another car but the interior and all the chrome is there...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 31 2007, 03:21 AM~8434404
> *the motor and  chassis/supension are used for another car but the interior and all the chrome is there...
> *



the kit has to be complete bro people are buying kits just for the comp the kit doesnt have to be a good kit it can bee a clearenced mopar just like wagonguy got a cheap kit just for the comp It hased to be complete motor chassis interior ect ect


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 31 2007, 03:24 AM~8434407
> *the kit has to be complete bro people are buying kits just for the comp the kit doesnt have to be a good kit it can bee a clearenced mopar just like wagonguy got a cheap kit just for the comp It hased to be complete motor chassis interior ect ect
> *


yeah dawg. i used the parts ....
how bout this ??

had 3 of em' still in the box


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

what u trying to say u have 3 new kits still in the box???


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 31 2007, 03:42 AM~8434428
> *what u trying to say u have 3 new kits still in the box???
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

PERFECT!!!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 30 2007, 10:01 PM~8432911
> *here we go, i never thought a mopar would look so good as a lowlow.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 31 2007, 01:40 AM~8434106
> *This goes out to zfelix78caddy! Just thought you would like to see my 57 chevy, I call it your.......CHALLENGE BREAKER!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 that thing is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife+Jul 31 2007, 01:09 AM~8434194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ this!!!!

more pics please :biggrin:


(i need some ideas LOL)


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Those were from the 2005 Supershow, you could probably still find the old topics. That's all I got, but I think both have gotten LRM coverage, the red one for sure



> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 31 2007, 09:34 AM~8435828
> *DAMN.... im the only DPMCC member in this one hno:
> 
> i best be putting some crazy shit out...
> ...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i just found out that the hood is missign in the coronet... so unless someone has a hood for it, i have to find somethign else for this challenge, maybe a honda oddysee van, but i dont want to lose that one LOL


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

i got a 67 GTX hood, which is the same damn thing


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

going to buy my car now... ill post a pic when i come back..


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Jul 31 2007, 01:07 PM~8437619
> *i got a 67 GTX hood, which is the same damn thing
> *



can i use the hood out of the car you sent me? since your derbying it anyway :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

This is gonna be good :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 31 2007, 05:01 PM~8439901
> *This is gonna be good  :0
> *



HELL YEA!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i cant wait to see what you do with that 64 sic :thumbsup:

this contest is gonna be good :yes: 

so where is everyone's entry --- its officaly the first --est time :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 1 2007, 01:15 AM~8443764
> *:thumbsup: i cant wait to see what you do with that 64 sic :thumbsup:
> 
> this contest is gonna be good :yes:
> ...



if we have by the end of today, i gotta go get another kit, cuz mine is missing a hood....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 1 2007, 06:46 AM~8444423
> *if we have by the end of today, i gotta go get another kit, cuz mine is missing a hood....
> *



you guys got until the 5th!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 1 2007, 06:48 AM~8444426
> *you guys got until the 5th!!!
> *



SHEEEAAAAAT, i got pleanty of time!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 1 2007, 01:15 AM~8443764
> *:thumbsup: i cant wait to see what you do with that 64 sic :thumbsup:
> 
> this contest is gonna be good :yes:
> ...


i have no clue what im going to do myself..


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Just thought I'd show you guys what i've been working on the past two days, its going to be an old skool circa 1976 blvd cruiser! 
WHATCHA GUYS THINK!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

DAMN :around: :around: :yes: :yes:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

That's sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

And here is some pics of HIGHLANDER 64, Mind you, this car was built in 1994!
















this has to be one of my favorite models, this car made me my name.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 2 2007, 12:08 AM~8452407
> *Just thought I'd show you guys what i've been working on the past two days, its going to be an old skool circa 1976 blvd cruiser!
> WHATCHA GUYS THINK!
> 
> ...


 Christ This car is fuckin NASTY ! 








































I LOVE IT ! 


You going all old skool ! With bolt on wire, surpremes , or crager SS 's


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dave on your 64 ! The right front looks like it has a 2 in white wall ! The rest look fine ? Is it a pic thing or what !


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 1 2007, 11:14 PM~8452483
> *Christ  This  car  is  fuckin  NASTY  !
> I LOVE  IT  !
> You  going  all  old skool  !    With    bolt  on  wire,  surpremes  , or  crager  SS 's
> *


Cragar SS , Rabbit ear antennas, colorbar, and even the 8 track player.
Hopefully to bring back the memories of the times where it all started,
DONT LET KNOW ONE! NO ONE! GET YOU DOOOOWNNN!l Lol


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 1 2007, 11:13 PM~8452468
> *And here is some pics of HIGHLANDER 64, Mind you, this car was built in 1994!
> 
> 
> ...


I like thiz 1!!! Thats bad azz!!!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 1 2007, 11:16 PM~8452505
> *Dave  on  your  64 !  The  right  front  looks  like  it  has  a  2 in  white  wall !  The  rest  look  fine  ?  Is  it  a  pic  thing  or    what !
> *


The rest is fine, sorry about the out of focus-ness!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 2 2007, 12:19 AM~8452542
> *Cragar SS , Rabbit ear antennas, colorbar, and even the 8 track player.
> Hopefully to bring back the memories of the times where it all started,
> DONT LET KNOW ONE! NO ONE! GET YOU DOOOOWNNN!l Lol
> *


What i am doing with these gel pens you are doing by hand with a brush ! Its not the patterns that are catching my eye Its the pinstripping ! Even , soft and they match like if you did them on a decal and the Comp ! A tureartist ! Dang I got lots to learn and i been buildin for 27 yrs ! :banghead:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 2 2007, 12:20 AM~8452561
> *The rest is fine, sorry about the out of focus-ness!
> *



Can you get pics of it ALL OPENED UP ?????


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 1 2007, 10:08 PM~8452407
> *Just thought I'd show you guys what i've been working on the past two days, its going to be an old skool circa 1976 blvd cruiser!
> WHATCHA GUYS THINK!
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

on highlander are them decals or hand painted..


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Heres a pic of a cad, that I painted a few years back, I use house of color striping paints with a small pinstriping brush, I dont know the size, but have had it for 5 years and it works great for models.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 1 2007, 10:09 PM~8452423
> *DAMN :around:  :around:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



X65981265141


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 1 2007, 11:25 PM~8452610
> *on highlander are them decals or hand painted..
> *


They are all handpainted, no decals!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 1 2007, 11:23 PM~8452584
> *Can you get  pics  of  it  ALL  OPENED  UP ?????
> *


Here ya go Minidreams!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

i am speachless


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats one of the cars that made me start building lowrider models..... i still love it!!!!!

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 2 2007, 12:29 AM~8452653
> *Heres a pic of a cad, that I painted a few years back, I use house of color striping paints with a small pinstriping brush, I dont know the size, but have had it for 5 years and it works great for models.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

whoaa


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 1 2007, 10:47 PM~8452744
> *Here ya go Minidreams!
> 
> 
> ...


damn....


i'm lovin' that flamed up caddy


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok heres my model for the paint off ! 





























SO when does this start ! After the ALL OUT CORRECT !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 2 2007, 01:31 AM~8452673
> *They are all handpainted, no decals!
> *


 :0 amazing detail :worship:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

starts the 5th & ends Sept 5th


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

tha blue 64 so good mad me :tears:

and the caddy love that style .. :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 1 2007, 10:47 PM~8452744
> *Here ya go Minidreams!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Wow :biggrin:


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

any pics of it closed?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64+Aug 1 2007, 10:13 PM~8452468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TOMARROW IS THE LAST DAY TO HAVE YOUR ENTRYS IN BY!!! I WILL HAVE MINE POSTED TONIGHT WHEN I GET BATTS FOR THE CAMERA


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

So Far The Only People That Posted Up There Entry Is

StillDown

WagonGuy

Sic

And Mini


tomarrow is officially the day we start which another topic will be made so everything can be posted from start to finish and only the cars in the compitition will be posted in the new topic that will be made tomarrow 

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!!

MARINATE U STILL DOWN OR WAT????


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

STILL DOWN</span> </span>OR WAT????


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

i'm down as fuck homie you know i am, but if i join i'm gonna make you quit building models homie...been in the game to long  everybody already knows how i do it i don't nothing to prove to no one  we'll see theres a model car swapmeet tomarrow if i find a 64 it's on


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i want in


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Its On Like Donkey Kong :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> Just thought I'd show you guys what i've been working on the past two days, its going to be an old skool circa 1976 blvd cruiser!
> WHATCHA GUYS THINK!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)




----------

